

Uber shows its anti democratic, antisocial nature in paris - codecoda
http://arty.li/ZMk

======
weddpros
Who said the french people don't want cheaper taxis with Uber? Did you ask
them? So why say Uber is anti democratic? Who's barring people from working
with Uber? The french government -> that is anti social, in a country where
unemployment skyrockets.

I really don't get your point. At all.

BTW, did you read [http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/13/an-uber-car-was-attacked-
ne...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/13/an-uber-car-was-attacked-near-paris-
as-taxi-drivers-protest-against-urban-transportation-startups/)

